# MTDSnowflite 10/33



## NYGT1655 (Jan 19, 2013)

Today a guy dropped this mtd snowflite off for me to fix. Having trouble with model # what I can get off it is 960A. G249B the first 3 numbers are worn off to the point I cant make them out any help would be great thanks


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Most likely it starts with 316-906a then your serial number.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

These legacy MTD's are generally not supported by the parts houses, as you have probably found out. Most of the time, whatever fault you find, you will have to match up the part to something off the shelf. 

I wish that I had better news, and someone else may have a source for legacy parts that I do not. A while back, somebody posted this source that actually appears to support some of the legacy models, and forgive me, I do not remember to whom to give the real credit. 

OEM Parts


----------

